# Featherstone House, Scotland - November 2017



## Brewtal (Dec 17, 2017)

Big thanks to Mikeymutt for this one! That will be 2 pints I owe you in April!

After my solo road trip back north of the wall I had to shoot up overnight again not long after. New job, long commute, old man happy for me but didn't want me driving a 16 year old rust bucket, good car on the cheap, no questions asked!

I had hoped to revisit a couple of places that didn't quite work out, but train delays and a naive faith in the sunset hours meant none of them happened. But I got a heads up just days before, so many thanks Mikey. This was a nice stop off at 7am!

No real history of this place, my imagination went tits wild in here. The calendar in the kitchen said 2000, but if you saw my pic in the 2017 round up thread... something serious went down here. I'm not a forensic expert, but growing up shooting rabbits, pigeons and pheasants with a shotgun, and blasting the fuck out of your grandads garage for fun before he past away, I know what that looks like in a plaster wall. There was an air of panic about this place, the half filled suitcases and stuff thrown about, it wasn't your usual fairy rummaging, this place is a time capsule. I spent more time wandering about and analysing the place than I did taking pics. Left my 50mm in the car by accident because I turfed out all my overnight stuff along with it, so just all on my 10-18mm.

No externals because Mikey didn't post any. I want to take H here soon so wanna keep it this nice!
























The shotgun blast. Notice the shells on the desk. I thought this was just scrap fairy holes, but I picked out buckshot with my leatherman and noticed the acidified wallpaper around it from the gunpowder. Head height too, just saying...




I thought someone was squatting in here, I kicked that red mattress thinking there was someone curled up below it!




























The shroomy bed!





































Thanks for looking!


----------



## Sam Haltin (Dec 17, 2017)

Looks like the wallpaper is peeling a bit more comparing to Mickey's photos. I still like this house, nice and big.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Dec 17, 2017)

Nice one mate that is captured really well.glad you liked it and it's still open at the min.hope H likes it.oh and I am tea total so that's a cherry Pepsi max please ha ha


----------



## BikinGlynn (Dec 17, 2017)

That is a superb looking place, some lovely furniture in there.
Excellent pics there too!


----------



## andylen (Dec 17, 2017)

Great house, great pics, nice bit of decay in there.


----------



## Brewtal (Dec 17, 2017)

Mikeymutt said:


> Nice one mate that is captured really well.glad you liked it and it's still open at the min.hope H likes it.oh and I am tea total so that's a cherry Pepsi max please ha ha



Cheap round then! Loved this place to bits, cheers man!


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Dec 26, 2017)

This place looks fab Brewtal, fantastic pics and great detection work on the shootin haha, captured wonderfully with just the wangle

What wud we do wivout mikeymutt


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Dec 26, 2017)

Brewtal said:


> Cheap round then! Loved this place to bits, cheers man!



Cheap round??? No sweaty jokes from me...Brewtal keeps his money in that fluffy wotsit in his kilt but cannay find it he's always smashed


----------



## Ha.zel (Jan 9, 2018)

Fantastic report, It's a hidden gem for sure... I get such an uneasy vibe just from your photos and description!


----------



## airfix1 (Feb 20, 2018)

prettyvacant71 said:


> Cheap round??? No sweaty jokes from me...Brewtal keeps his money in that fluffy wotsit in his kilt but cannay find it he's always smashed



sporadic 
mr sheen bring yellowish dust air


----------



## skankypants (Feb 20, 2018)

Realy like this....great pics also


----------



## skankypants (Feb 20, 2018)

Realy like this....great pics also


----------

